# Good Morning From Colorado



## MikeandAmanda (Apr 5, 2010)

Just wanted to say to all the Outbackers of the world. I have to say I am glad to see there are so many outbackers out there. My wife and I have owner a toy hauler for the last few years and now that there is a new baby on the way we thought we should switch over to more of a travel trailer. Imgaine my surprise when I found the Outback Kangaroo 28KRS. Toyhauler and Travel Trailer with all the creature comforts. The trailer is in route to Colorado as we speak, we can't wait to take our first trip to Four Mile, then Pitkin, Leadville, Rainbow Falls, you name we are going! My friends family is also an Outback owner and he was the one that told me about this site. We were thinking about having a get together for the Colorado folks if anyone is interested. Have a great day and can't wait to see you all out there!

Mike from Colorado!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome to the group, and CONGRATS on the new OB!!!


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Congrats! You're going to love that Roo!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

AWESOME!!!!

Welcome to the group...glad you found us!


----------



## Norsemen (Mar 1, 2010)

MikeandAmanda said:


> Just wanted to say to all the Outbackers of the world. I have to say I am glad to see there are so many outbackers out there. My wife and I have owner a toy hauler for the last few years and now that there is a new baby on the way we thought we should switch over to more of a travel trailer. Imgaine my surprise when I found the Outback Kangaroo 28KRS. Toyhauler and Travel Trailer with all the creature comforts. The trailer is in route to Colorado as we speak, we can't wait to take our first trip to Four Mile, then Pitkin, Leadville, Rainbow Falls, you name we are going! My friends family is also an Outback owner and he was the one that told me about this site. We were thinking about having a get together for the Colorado folks if anyone is interested. Have a great day and can't wait to see you all out there!
> 
> Mike from Colorado!


----------



## Norsemen (Mar 1, 2010)

One word on our new Outback purchase.......AWESOME!!!!


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

WELCOME from another Roo owner!!!!


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

Welcome to the site. Congrats on that new Outback!
crunchman


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Welcome! Glad to see you guys are already planning on putting it to good use!


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Welcome









We just may bump into one another out in the mountains sometime! Last year we camped 50 nights all over the Colorado outback...

Have a good one!!
Tony


----------



## AAA Colorado (Apr 17, 2008)

Congrats on your new Outback. Great to hear from a fellow Colorado Outback owner!

AAA Colorado


----------



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

First welcome and I'm with ya. 230RS toy hauler for the KLR or the CR500. Aurora area.

JR


----------



## bisket (Apr 11, 2010)

We are looking forward to camping with other Outback Owners in Colorado in 2010. Is there a Colorado Division? An Outback RV club for Colorado? We are a 60+ retired couple who have camped a bit but not a lot in our new 2010 Outback, yet. We love camp potlucks and campfire company in addition to hiking, seeing the sites, etc.


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Welcome fellow Kargaroo owner!!!! We love ours and we're sure you'll love yours!!








Glen & Lee

Post some pictures!


----------

